
Ask HN: Are we just not mean't to be as cofounders? - a_lifters_life
We met a few years back, he tried to recruit me for an idea of his, at the time i was running my own company and backed out.<p>Fast forward to now, we just started talking again ~5 months ago, and about 3 months ago we decided we would &#x27;date&#x27; to see if we were a good fit to be business cofounders.<p>Our problem is: we have each other, but in 3 months off and on - talking ~3 hrs per week, we have not been able to find a suitable, and viable business idea to work on.<p>Has anyone had a similar experience? How did it end? What would you do in my case?<p>Thanks
======
AnimalMuppet
I'd say "Been nice talking to you. I'll keep you in mind in case I get the
killer idea. I'd appreciate it if you do the same for me." And then I'd move
on.

If and when I get a great idea, I'd give him a call and see if he's still a
good fit, and if he's available. If he called me, I'd see if I was interested,
available, and thought he had a good idea.

And if neither one ever happens, I wouldn't stress about it.

